# Topics > Related topics > Events >  XPONENTIAL, startup showdown, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International

Website - xponential.org

twitter.com/AUVSIshow

XPONENTIAL 2023, May 8-11, 2023, The Colorado Convention Center, Denver, Colorado, USA

XPONENTIAL 2022, April 25-28, 2022, Orange County Convention Center, Orlando, Florida,  USA

XPONENTIAL 2021, August 16-19, 2021, Georgia World Congress Center, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

XPONENTIAL 2020, October 5-8, 2020, virtual

XPONENTIAL 2019, April 29 - May 2, 2019, McCormick Place, Chicago, Illinois, USA

XPONENTIAL 2018, April 30 - May 3, 2018, Denver, Colorado, USA

XPONENTIAL 2017, May 8-11, 2017, Dallas, Texas, USA

XPONENTIAL 2016, May 2–5, 2016, New Orlean, Louisiana, USA

----------


## Airicist

Xponential 2016 trailer

Published on May 5, 2015




> AUVSI’s Unmanned Systems is now XPONENTIAL. 
> 
> AUVSI has been the industry’s go-to organization for over 40 years. We are at an exciting inflection point today, where advancements in technology are allowing us to build upon our noble heritage of protecting citizens around the world. XPONENTIAL captures the potential of this industry, and defines AUVSI’s commitment to you – now and into the future. Serving as the intersection for commercial and defense applications, and advancing all domains, XPONENTIAL is committed to serving as your ultimate industry brand experience. 
> 
> Join us in celebrating our exponential future. A future where XPONENTIAL will mark milestones. A collective moment in time where we collaborate, innovate and forge new paths together.
> 
> Stay tuned for updates about XPONENTIAL 2016, coming soon.

----------


## Airicist

XPONENTIAL 2016: Intelligent Robotics, Drones, Automated Vehicles and more

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> The world's premiere unmanned systems event heads to New Orleans May 2-5, 2016. 
> 
> Meet and network with industry leaders of today and tomorrow as you learn about the most cutting-edge strategies and technologies that are rapidly advancing our society. 
> 
> Experience hundreds of highly informational sessions and robotic demonstrations from industry leaders. 
> 
> Witness 15 game-changing startups go head for a $15,000 grand prize at XPONENTIAL's Startup Showdown.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent robotics. Automated vehicles. Drones. Only at XPONENTIAL 2016

Uploaded on Mar 17, 2016




> The world's premiere unmanned systems event heads to New Orleans May 2-5, 2016. 
> 
> Meet and network with industry leaders of today and tomorrow as you learn about the most cutting-edge strategies and technologies that are rapidly advancing our society. 
> 
> Experience hundreds of highly informational sessions and robotic demonstrations from industry leaders. 
> 
> Witness 15 game-changing startups go head for a $15,000 grand prize at XPONENTIAL's Startup Showdown

----------


## Airicist

Why should you attend XPONENTIAL 2016?

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> Hear all the great reasons why XPONENTIAL is the one can't miss event for the unmanned systems industry.

----------


## Airicist

All Things Unmanned: A Recap of XPONENTIAL 2016

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> With unparalleled speakers, programming and networking — XPONENTIAL is the best choice for industry professionals who need to stay up-to-date with rapidly evolving unmanned systems developments, trends and technology.

----------

